# اقتراحين في موضوع واحد



## !! Coptic Lion !! (15 نوفمبر 2011)

*بسم الاب والابن والروح القدس 
الاله الواحد امين 
الاقتراح الاول
هل في امكانيه ان يتم التواصل مع المنتدي من خلال 
خدمه sms
يعني اي تعليق في موضوع انا مشترك فيه يجيلي ماسج عالموبيل 
وكمان لو رساله خاصه 

انا اترددت في الاقتراح ده 
بسبب تعدد جنسيات اعضاء المنتدي
بس هل في امكانيه لكده 
حتي لو كان تخلفه الخدمه هتكون علي اللي يحيب يشترك فيها 




الاقتراح التاني 
لما بفتح المنتدي من الموبيل 
بشوف العضو العادي والعضو النشيط والمشرف السابق 
كله بلون واحد 
محتاجين الاوان جديده للعضويه النشيطه 
او الجديده 




طبعا دا لون افتراضي علشان اوضح فكرتي بس 


اي حد يعجبه اي اقتراح من دول 
يرزع تقيم 
اللي مش عاجبه 
بليز ميقولش عليا اهبل :smil13:

سلام المسيح 




*​


----------



## tasoni queena (15 نوفمبر 2011)

لاء الاقتراحين كويسين جدا

وخصوصا الاول كمان

وزى بعضه خد تقييم :gy0000:


----------



## marcelino (16 نوفمبر 2011)

انا لما بفتح من الموبايل كأنى فاتح من الجهاز بالظبط 

مافيش أى تغيير .. مش بعرف بس اعمل تقييم

مع ان الموبايل حديث مش قديم

بالنسبه لاول اقتراح هقولك كلمه واحدة بس : براااراراراا تارارارار​


----------



## marmora jesus (16 نوفمبر 2011)

يابني اطلب الاول يتعمل نسخة من المنتدي للفون
وكمان اللي اعرفه انه لازم ينسق مع شركات الموبايلات
وشوف بقي كده المفروض ينسق مع كام شركة طبعا لاختلاف البلاد
وكمان ده منتدي مسيحي متخيل ان في شركة موبايل هتوافق بالاخص في الدول العربية ؟؟؟؟؟
هههههههههههههههههههههههههههه​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (16 نوفمبر 2011)

*يعني الاقترحين ملهموش لازمه 
ما علينا 
منورين يا جماعه 
ولا كانكم شوفتوا حاجه 

*​


----------



## Alexander.t (16 نوفمبر 2011)

*موضوع الالوان بتاع العضويات العيب فى الفون يا بوب 
بالنسبه للرسايل ، هكلمك سيد يشوفلك حل للحوار ده 
يا راجل رسايل ايه انت فاكر نفسك فى الفيس
*


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (16 نوفمبر 2011)

!! MiNa ElbataL !! قال:


> *موضوع الالوان بتاع العضويات العيب فى الفون يا بوب
> بالنسبه للرسايل ، هكلمك سيد يشوفلك حل للحوار ده
> يا راجل رسايل ايه انت فاكر نفسك فى الفيس
> *



حد تاني هيتريق قبل ما امشي
فرصه يا جماعه


----------



## John Peter (5 فبراير 2012)

*منغير تريقة ولا حاجة دي تنفع احنا بس نعرف مواقع الرسايل دي شغالة ازااي

بس كدة و نظبط هاك للحوار دا بس كدة

و بالنسبة للالوان مش مشكلة كبيرة بس اقتراح شغال


*​


----------

